# Shooting tines off a deer?



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

I heard this question the other day, and it has me wondering... Can you shoot the tines off a deer without injuring the deer? 

The person posing the question was thinking of shooting a few tines off a deer to hopefully prevent others from shooting it. In this instance, the deer is really young, but with amazing antlers. He has zero faith in his neighbors passing on the deer to let him age. He is not against his neighbor taking nice deer. He would just like to see this one age and reach his full potential before someone takes him. 

I personally would be too worried about injuring the deer. 

Thoughts?


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

Won't hurt him (unless he shoots low!). Someone posted a cool video on here before of two bucks locked up. A guy walked up to them with a rifle and shot the main beam off of one. Both deer ran away fine.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I hunted on a lease outside of Freer about 8 or 9yrs ago. The lease boss who had a BS factor of about 9.5 said they used to do the same thing when he was younger. He said he did it one day on a nice youngster and the deer hit the ground like a sack of potatoes. He said "no big deal, just stunned him". He came back that way 3 hrs later and that stunned deer was dead where he fell. When he told us that story, I didn't notice any trace of his usual BS factor, and really acted embarassed to tell us. I don't think he was BS'ing. I've heard a few times about hunters doin this, but never heard about it killing the deer....just some thoughts,,,,Jim


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have never even had this thought cross my mind. I don't think I would ever consider it.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

You would have to be one heckuva shot.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Shoot it with a tranquilizer and then spray paint the tines a camo color. They won't be able to make out the horns and think it's a doe


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Most hunters would not be able to do this with, now if you were a schooled scout sniper maybe. Your talking about trying too hit something the size of a pencil at 100yds give or take!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Idletime, I have done this for years in Mexico. I sight my 22-250 dead on at 40 yards. I wont try it any further out either. Sometimes if will go thru the horn or take out one side of the main beam without knocking off the antler. That's OK the first fight he gets into the antler will probably brake off. I aim for the mainbeam just below where to G-2 comes off. I have never injuried a deer doing this. However, My friend tried it with his 7 mag and hit below the brow tine. The deer just ran over and tore up a bush, angrylike. The next time I saw that deer his eye and ear were in bad shape and I doubt he made to the next years. I would say the coyotes got him. So , If you gonna do it be careful. Good luck. By the way, I won't take a kill shot on a trophy deer over 200 yards with my 300 mag.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I have never even had this thought cross my mind. I don't think I would ever consider it.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

I couldn`t even consider touching this discusion without a drink in my hand and a camp fire going !!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow. I think deer deserve a little more respect but if it's legal then whatever. 

As for the question at hand, such a heavy impact so close to the deer's head could potentially cause trouble, could knock the antler loose from the base and cause infection, could maybe cause a fracture in the skull, etc... The only time I've heard it happening was when we were at the taxidermist and there was a nice mule deer head laying there with a big hole in the antler. Supposedly the guy was blasting at the deer at extreme range and accidentally hit it in the antler. It went down and about 10 minutes later was staggering around so the dude began shooting at it again.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I have heard of landowners doing this as well.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Wow. I think deer deserve a little more respect but if it's legal then whatever.


For arguments sake.... would you not be doing the deer a favor by giving it a free pass from hunters for a year?


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Wow. I think deer deserve a little more respect but if it's legal then whatever.
> 
> As for the question at hand, such a heavy impact so close to the deer's head could potentially cause trouble, could knock the antler loose from the base and cause infection, could maybe cause a fracture in the skull, etc....


I agree, I don't think that the risk vs benefit justifies this idea at all.

But around the campfire now, every buck seen with a broken antler, I am going to say "yep, I shot the tines off that one so the neighbors would not shoot it. It was 300 yards out in that wheat field over there when I shot....."


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Interesting topic. While listening and learning this thought crossed my mind. If a hunter was in a new 13 inch rule county and one side of a deer's horn was broken off from a bullet or hammer would it pass as legal.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Bukkskin said:


> Idletime, I have done this for years in Mexico. I sight my 22-250 dead on at 40 yards. I wont try it any further out either. Sometimes if will go thru the horn or take out one side of the main beam without knocking off the antler. That's OK the first fight he gets into the antler will probably brake off. I aim for the mainbeam just below where to G-2 comes off. I have never injuried a deer doing this. However, My friend tried it with his 7 mag and hit below the brow tine. The deer just ran over and tore up a bush, angrylike. The next time I saw that deer his eye and ear were in bad shape and I doubt he made to the next years. I would say the coyotes got him. So , If you gonna do it be careful. Good luck. By the way, I won't take a kill shot on a trophy deer over 200 yards with my 300 mag.


Interesting, and it makes sense. Probably also depends on the mass of the beam too. rarely do i see deer with broken main beams below the G1.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

idletime said:


> For arguments sake.... would you not be doing the deer a favor by giving it a free pass from hunters for a year?


Yeah I can definitely see that side of the argument for sure, and the deer itself may very well choose that option time and time again so as to prolong it's life. I guess I just kind of see it disrespectful to shoot at them and mame them with intent to keep another hunter from killing them. Don't get me wrong it drives me nuts to have bad neighbors, but what is "hunting" coming to when you gotta shoot the antlers off a deer to be sure he makes it another year? It just seems like it cheapens the deer's existence as well as the "hunting" experience. I'm sorry I didn't mean to fire up an argument today, had a few of those yesterday and I need a break as I'm over my limit. lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

if I was a good shot.. LOL.. I'd do it.. and have heard of others doing it.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Just dart him and saw his horns off


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

redduck said:


> Interesting topic. While listening and learning this thought crossed my mind. If a hunter was in a new 13 inch rule county and one side of a deer's horn was broken off from a bullet or hammer would it pass as legal.


Probably not if broken off. Tough one to call.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Quick serious question, is it legal to shoot a deer's antlers off or to dart a deer and saw it's antlers off? I did a quick google but not getting a direct answer.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow. I think deer deserve a little more respect 

I do understand alot of ya'll feeling this way.I totally see your point I assure you I have great respect for the whitetail. I am talking about the sure enough gonna be there, standing under the blind(for an hour), eating corn, 3 & 4 year old 10 pointers or better. Deer we have let walk many times. I promise ya'll I only have the deers interest at heart.


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

Illegal? Who could prove intent (unless you confess)? Ethical? No way. The shot can take the antler off, knock out the deer, or the shock can cause brain damage and a dead deer. Who wants a nice young buck with one antler after he is dead? No one wins. Let him walk and take his chances or shoot for the kill.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

High fence or low fence? If its a high fence do what you want too. If its a low fence and the deer roams all over, what rights do you have over the neighbors? How can you tell other people what to shoot and what not to shoot?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

because if he sees the deer on his land, it's his property, boober.  :rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Then he needs to high fence his property so it don't go anywhere else. "RED DOTLESS J"


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

FREON said:


> Just dart him and saw his horns off


A sane man speaks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats probably what the guy was trying to do with the Hole-in-the-Horn buck....


----------



## ZS1047 (Jun 3, 2009)

i think Jeff Foxworthy did it on one of his shows and shot it the next year. doesnt hurt the deer but way too risky for me.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I did it by accident one time while I was trying to gut shoot a pig at 400 yards.



j/k.. I really never heard of this before, much less thought about it.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

If it means that much too you, pony up the cash and have it done right. Otherwise let 'em walk.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

t-tung said:


> If it means that much too you, pony up the cash and have it done right. Otherwise let 'em walk.


Is there not a risk of mortality with darting? Also, how track the deer? I assume they do not drop in their tracks with a dart?

Granted I personally think there would also be a risk of mortality or other adverse effects in shooting a deer in the horns. Maybe potentially cracking the skull or maybe a bullet fragment? However, it does not sound like it happens often, unless you hit the deer close to the skull. Outside of those instances, what I gather from above is that there does not seem to be much risk on a well placed shot on the right portion of the horn... interesting stuff.

Another thought, if you take a portion of their horns off, does that then prevent them from fighting effectively, thus maybe preventing them from breeding?


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Another thought, if you take a portion of their horns off, does that then prevent them from fighting effectively, thus maybe preventing them from breeding?[/QUOTE]
Yeah, Idletime. But they definetly are not going to do any breeding laying in the back of somebody's pickup. Not saying I'm perfect. I have a couple on the wall, 150's type deer, that I should have let go. No telling what they could have been if they would have had another year. It just seems that every year everyone agrees on certain deer being young and giving them a pass. Then the last week or two of season 2 or 3 of them dribble in to camp in the back of pickup trucks. Just trying to keep them honest.!tuna!


----------



## onefourtyone (Sep 22, 2006)

ive heard if you shoot a deers horns with a 22 or shotgun it will cause them to grow new tines where the blast chips their horns,i suposedely gives them a non typical look the next year. im just saying that's a rumor i have heard:headknock


----------

